# Deleting Strava account



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2014)

Anyone point me in the right direction on the Strava site.
I can't find a delete account button.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Nov 2014)

settings, privacy...

then scroll to the bottom and enter password and tick box for deactivate account


Why? If I may ask


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2014)

aha.. sorted.. thanks.. now gone.

Never really liked or needed it as Garmin Connect does just the same job for me.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> aha.. sorted.. thanks.. now gone.
> 
> Never really liked or needed it as Garmin Connect does just the same job for me.


I just view it as another back up for ride data , synced garmin and strava .


----------

